# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Regolamento Tarsu comune di Acireale...

## Salvo

cercasi.....ho provato nel sito del comune ma nulla.  :Confused: 
QUALCUNO sa dove posso reperirlo ???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Posso vedere ... cosa ti interessava ?? 
Hai provato a telefonare all'ufficio tributi del comune?   

> cercasi.....ho provato nel sito del comune ma nulla. 
> QUALCUNO sa dove posso reperirlo ????

----------


## Salvo

in particolare la tassabilità dei posti auto scoperti in un condominio. E' arrivata una cartella a mia moglie nella quale le chiedono il pagamento dal 2002 al 2006 e volevo capire se sono state sempre tassate queste aree o è una novità recente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
E' successo anche a Catania per i box auto ... due estati fa ..... non ti dico che è successo .... già faceva caldo di suo ..... 
Non si tratta di regolamento; è solo una avveniristica interpretazione della normativa tarsu; secondo alcuni comuni (Catania in primis, in questo siamo fortissimi!!!) sarebbero soggetti in quanto producono immondizia..... 
Quindi non serve cercare il regolamento: o paghi o fai ricorso !
Se proprio puoi essere cattivo e fargliela pagare (in senso metaforico, mi riferisco al comune di Acireale) contatta il nostro mitico avv. Villani !! 
Lui non aspetta altro .......  ecco un esempio   :Smile:    

> in particolare la tassabilità dei posti auto scoperti in un condominio. E' arrivata una cartella a mia moglie nella quale le chiedono il pagamento dal 2002 al 2006 e volevo capire se sono state sempre tassate queste aree o è una novità recente.

----------


## Salvo

Grazie sempre Danilo...il dubbio mi era sorto perchè ricordavo quanto avvenuto a Catania !!!!
adesso valuterò come comportarmi.

----------


## fabioalessandro

secondo le ultime sentenze (commisione di bari mi sembra)
la tarsu sui box (c6) non dovrebbe essere versata in quanto un box non produce rifiuti
sicuramente le aree scomperte adinite a a parcheggio non pagano la tarsu (indipendentemente dal regolamento comunale)
per avere copia del regolamento gbasta che ti rechi al comune e fai istanza accesso agli atti
dovrebbero farti pagare solo spese fotocopie e sono obbligati a dartene uno

----------


## danilo sciuto

> secondo le ultime sentenze (commisione di bari mi sembra) la tarsu sui box (c6) non dovrebbe essere versata in quanto un box non produce rifiuti
> sicuramente le aree scomperte adinite a a parcheggio non pagano la tarsu (indipendentemente dal regolamento comunale)

  Il fatto è che per valere questo diritto occorre fare ricorso, perchè i comuni sanno benissimo che non è dovuta, e quindi non fanno lo sgravio in autotutela.
E, facendo il ricorso, devi intanto pagare ....... e il ricorso ti costa spesso più della cartella.......

----------


## fabioalessandro

giustissimo  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
tanto alla fine anche in caso di vittoria del ricorrente i soldi mica li perdono i responsabili del servizio
ma sempre NOI!!!!!!!

----------


## Contabile

> giustissimo 
> tanto alla fine anche in caso di vittoria del ricorrente i soldi mica li perdono i responsabili del servizio
> ma sempre NOI!!!!!!!

  
Ehi dott, visto che "so" che lavoro "svolgi"  :Big Grin:  ma da che parte stai? Dai un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte o meglio bicchiere pieno e moglie ubriaca?  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Salvo

Credo proprio che farò ricorso......vado spesso a Catania perchè mia moglie è catanese e abbiamo casa in città.
Mi sembra veramente assurdo che chiedano la Tarsu sui posto auto scoperti. :Mad:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Ehi dott, visto che "so" che lavoro "svolgi"  ma da che parte stai? Dai un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte o meglio bicchiere pieno e moglie ubriaca?

  da che parte sto lo sai!!!!!!
un tipico conflitto di interessi
visto che in Italia non sono l'unico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

